

Winklevoss twins push another suit against Facebook - maverhick
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/24/us-facebook-idUSTRE75N06V20110624

======
rick888
Haven't these guys gotten enough?

If they really had talent, they would have moved on years ago and started a
successful company.

